# Black & White CAT Missing from SOUTHAMPTON 4th June



## penelope123 (Jun 9, 2012)

FREEMANTLE AREA Missing Pet PARK ROAD / Waterloo Road

Our little man went missing from the garden over the Bank hoilday weekend.

Young Male cat who is black with a white patch chest, White tip to tail, White paws ( socks ) and white smudge to his nose.

He was wearing a Yellow reflective collar.

He is Microchip.

He is very long legged and sleek in build.

PLEASE if you live in Freemantle or its surrounding areas CAN YOU check your garden sheds, Garages and any other outside locked units with closed doors. Can you ask your neighbours to check theirs, thanks.

He is a much loved pet and we are all very upset to have lost him.

I can give a cash REWARD if information given leads to his safe return.

Contact us on 023 80 238204

Thank you


----------

